# Twisted privet hedge cane



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is another cane I worked on this weekend it is a piece of twisted privet hedge. The wood in privet hedge is white so I spelled off the outer layer of bark and left the inner layer(cambium layer)to give it some color, I used boiled linseed oil then applied a tung oil finish high gloss. It has a map!e ball for a handle.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

It's not every day you find a stick that straight. Very pretty!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking stick Randy.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking twist on that one. Nice work!

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking stick. Was it vine wrapped?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Nice looking stick. Was it vine wrapped?


 It was but the vine had died and done rotted I took my pocket knife and cleaned out the rotten part.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fine stick. You are lucky. There is a small amount of privet where I live, but the weather is a little to cold on average. Supposed to be tough durable wood.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

]I have used privet here in the UK, I found the bark pretty boring, (grey, with no features) I made the stick and put a purchased handle on and finished it with Danish oil, over time the bark has turned more brown but it is a little heavy, like you say the wood is very dense.

View attachment 5471


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> ]I have used privet here in the UK, I found the bark pretty boring, (grey, with no features) I made the stick and put a purchased handle on and finished it with Danish oil, over time the bark has turned more brown but it is a little heavy, like you say the wood is very dense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Photo of the stick.....


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

My only experience of Privet


----------

